# The Biceptacle



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This is an honest to goodness product not a photo shop. It is set up so half the outlet an be switched and looks like not a bad solution where you have to convert a duplex into a double duplex. *Here is the website*

It also deals with ground up and ground down


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This is an honest to goodness product not a photo shop. It is set up so half the outlet an be switched and looks like not a bad solution where you have to convert a duplex into a double duplex. Here is the website
> 
> It also deals with ground up and ground down


These are better no ground up or down..:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This is an honest to goodness product not a photo shop. It is set up so half the outlet an be switched and looks like not a bad solution where you have to convert a duplex into a double duplex. *Here is the website*
> 
> It also deals with ground up and ground down


Hey Dennis take a look at that..How can you plug in four cords?:blink::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Hey Dennis take a look at that..How can you plug in four cords?:blink::laughing:


You can't, you have two constant hot or two switched, either or, not all four.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It would definitely be lamp type cords. This product was develop for switched outlet setup. I assume living room or bedrooms where you have clock radios, lamps and other things plugged in. Obviously it won't be too good for cell phone charges but you might be able to with 3 outlets used.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

brian john said:


> You can't, you have two constant hot or two switched, either or, not all four.


 I am sure you can make them all hot.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think, as Brian said, it is setup more for that switched outlet and still have 2 plugs hot all the time.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This is an honest to goodness product not a photo shop. It is set up so half the outlet an be switched and looks like not a bad solution where you have to convert a duplex into a double duplex. *Here is the website*
> 
> It also deals with ground up and ground down





Dennis Alwon said:


> It would definitely be lamp type cords. This product was develop for switched outlet setup. I assume living room or bedrooms where you have clock radios, lamps and other things plugged in. Obviously it won't be too good for cell phone charges but you might be able to with 3 outlets used.



If you plug in two cords on the right side there is no way to plug in on the left because there is only one slot in the middle.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

a _Biceptacle_? 

how many states can they get married in?

~CS~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Actually, I think it has more to do with plugging in wall warts. Sometimes, plugging one in prevents the other receptacle from being used.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Very many guys still do half-hots? Seems like they went out in the 70's.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

The only switched rec I have installed for the last eight years are for fountains or rec in the soffit for Christmas lights. Those are cool and defiantly puts a new twist to the ground up or down argument.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I still occasionally do switched outlets. I do half.

Harry I didn't notice that there weren't 2 sets of contacts across


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

MDShunk said:


> Very many guys still do half-hots? Seems like they went out in the 70's.


It's pretty common here still for guest bedrooms where nobody wanted to pay the added expense of roughing a box in the ceiling. Also the switched recep is flipped upside-down. "Pretty common in apartments too.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I went to his site this morning and still don't understand his claim of eliminating vampire drain.
The price isn't a killer w/free shipping.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> I went to his site this morning and still don't understand his claim of eliminating vampire drain.


I'm guessing hes trying to suggest you plug your gadgetry charging bricks into the switched side and then flip the switch off when you leave the house with said gadgetry or whatever. 

That's my scientific wild ass guess anyway :wacko:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think the only thing this recep does is allow for 2 hot, two switched or one hot and one switched. I guess they are assuming people will run 3 wires to each receptacle throughout the room and then you can choose which outlets are switched or not. I often have had customers uncertain which outlets they wanted to switch so these could be handy there. I don't everyone running to the store to get some,


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Vampire drain is the energy a devise draws even when they are turned off almost every devise does have a draw even when off. Slowly sucking the energy. A red led showing its off or just power going to a transformer that's not that well made and allowing energy to turn to heat. Turn the power off completely stop this slow drain.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Actually, I think it has more to do with plugging in wall warts. Sometimes, plugging one in prevents the other receptacle from being used.


So I guess the inventor was wrong about why he made it, should have asked you to tell him why he made it.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> So I guess the inventor was wrong about why he made it, should have asked you to tell him why he made it.:laughing:



OK, he claims there's four receptacles. Try plugging in four cords. :whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In my house all receptacles around the bed area are quads with one receptacle switched, I have a fan box in the room as well. My wife is an interior designer and I knew table lamps would be in every room. Nice to be able to turn all the lamps on either side of the bed on or off.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> OK, he claims there's four receptacles. Try plugging in four cords. :whistling2:


 There are 4 receptacle outlets. He never claimed you can use all four at once. I think it is the versatility of the product that has it's charm cause it ain't its looks. :no:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> There are 4 receptacle outlets. He never claimed you can use all four at once. I think it is the versatility of the product that has it's charm cause it ain't its looks. :no:


That's what my wife says about me


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Very many guys still do half-hots? Seems like they went out in the 70's.



I see them all the time in tract houses, but generally speaking you're right. They went out of favor long ago.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I see them all the time in tract houses, but generally speaking you're right. They went out of favor long ago.


I suppose if I was wiring a bare bones, cheap as possible install, I'd do them too.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Ever since the clapper why would you need to


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

I saw that on Mike Holts news letter yesterday. It seems kinda cool. Do you think it will sell? I see it as something unique to offer to people- just to have something different.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Theriot said:


> Vampire drain is the energy a devise draws even when they are turned off almost every devise does have a draw even when off. Slowly sucking the energy. A red led showing its off or just power going to a transformer that's not that well made and allowing energy to turn to heat. Turn the power off completely stop this slow drain.


Thats why we have switches on our sockets...

http://www.pdl.co.nz/product-details.aspx?rcat=products&catid=827&id=709

Also shows grounds down is the correct installation which for you in the Northern hemisphere would mean grounds up is the correct installation... :laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

low level interior lighting is important too.. Nothing wrong with table or floor lamps.. I have a few switched outlets in my living room, its another way to layer the lighting..


----------

